
Most Americans back NSA tracking phone records, prioritize probes over privacy - llambda
http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/most-americans-support-nsa-tracking-phone-records-prioritize-investigations-over-privacy/2013/06/10/51e721d6-d204-11e2-9f1a-1a7cdee20287_story.html?Post+generic=%3Ftid%3Dsm_twitter_washingtonpost
======
Yaa101
Most Germans, when the 30's progressed, thought that Hitler was a good idea.

Just saying that the majority of people are suckers that have lifestyles which
made themselfs dependent on the ruling authorities.

Nobody should be surprised by this outcome.

------
malandrew
I'm curious what the age distribution is for these statistics. I'd be very
worried if the younger generations are pro-surveillance.

~~~
jayfuerstenberg
Teens are used to posting self genitalia pics to their friends.

They'll begin to value privacy when they need to interview at a company who
finds those pics and decides not to hire them.

------
waterphone
Well, we're doomed.

